# Some amazing photographes



## Ssssssspit_Fire (May 30, 2005)

*These picture were uploaded here before
decided to post few of those pictures
enjoy
photo credit: Chaim shohat

P. phenochilus









betta









Discus









http://www.jugend.co.il/gallery/data/502/discus_ein_yahav_****afon_154-1.jpg










N. livingstonii inner mouth teeth









Artemia









S. fryeri fry









M. auratus siamese twins


















P. phenochilus gills









L. caeruleus inner mouth teeth









T. meeki 









albino C. moorii 









L. trewavasae 









C. frontosa siamese twins









Gobi









Too slow







*


----------



## herny (Nov 30, 2007)

wow fantastic photos love them     :thumb: :drooling: :dancing: =D>


----------



## Sulfurhead (Jul 18, 2005)

i like all of them, very cool pics!

that pheno is awsome


----------



## chapman76 (Jun 30, 2004)

Beautiful pics as always.

The "inner" pictures always give me the willies, but they're phenomenal.


----------

